# sandhill cranes



## bhamby (Jul 18, 2008)

what about sandhill cranes in georgia how common or uncommon are they  "and can you shoot em" thought i might have seen some not sure ,  don't think it was geese did'nt sound like em


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Jul 18, 2008)

I've seen thousands upon thousands migrating south and then back north, but I've never got a chance to shoot any.  The ones I see are usually way up there and well out of range!

But I did see 4 while hunting a quota hunt at Lake Eufaula, they were just out of range. Also I heard they were great to eat!  "Ribeye In The Sky"!


----------



## bhamby (Jul 18, 2008)

yea these were high ,out of shotgun range, and flyin in a v there were about 15 or 20


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 18, 2008)

I am prettty sure there is no open season on sandhill cranes in the eastern or mississippi flyway's. I think only the central flyway has a limited season on them.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Jul 18, 2008)

I think if one ever gave me a chance to shoot at it I would!  I just have to see what all the talk is about, and how good they taste!

SHHHHHH!


----------



## timetohunt (Jul 19, 2008)

I think they may be protected here in Georgia.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 19, 2008)

They are protected here. There is a place in TN. that is a manageent area that doubles as a refuge for the sand hill cranes. After they made it a sand hill refuge the stoped all waterfowl hunting when the cranes are there


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 19, 2008)

No season in Georgia but i know where you could shoot'em up!! Thousands every year seem to stop by . . . . .


----------



## Nitro (Jul 19, 2008)

If you really want to get in on the best Crane shooting- Texas or Nebraska. They will respond to calling and decoy spreads.

We have a December Crane hunt planned for the Amarillo area. FWIW, They are delicious.


----------



## DukTruk (Jul 19, 2008)

chase870 said:


> They are protected here. There is a place in TN. that is a manageent area that doubles as a refuge for the sand hill cranes. After they made it a sand hill refuge the stoped all waterfowl hunting when the cranes are there



Its the Hiwassee Refuge....

http://www.outdoorchattanooga.com/148.htm

This is a stop for the WHOOPING Cranes as well as the Sand hills.  There are only a handful of whooping cranes left.  From what I have been told, the whooping cranes are the reason that we can't shoot sandhills in the MS and Atlantic flyways.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 20, 2008)

I've gottum by the hundreds on my duck lease in Baker Co.


----------

